
Comcast's New Internet Service Crushes Google Fiber - adamnemecek
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/04/12/comcasts-new-internet-service-crushes-google-fiber.aspx
======
shmerl
_> Comcast will begin rolling out the service next month in Atlanta, and plans
to bring it to its other markets over time._

So it doesn't crush anything - it's not even out yet. And Comcast has to stop
using data caps, before boasting with 2 gigabit plans. They are filthy
hypocrites if they claim that 2 gigabits are possible, why capping their own
users for monthly traffic.

On the bright side, without Google Fiber you'd never see Comcast even talking
about anything like 2 gigabit plans. So thanks Google Fiber for giving them a
kick.

~~~
TechNewb
Agreed. Also "twice" isn't really impressive in most technology. If it was an
order of magnitude then "crush" might be more appropriate to use here.

~~~
shmerl
For Comcast which has the worst ISP reputation it can be impressive. As long
as they'll actually roll it out everywhere for prices below $100.

~~~
higherpurpose
Which they won't. It's $400.

~~~
smt88
It seems unlikely that Comcast's 2GB/s service in Atlanta will be anywhere
near $400.

> _Comcast hasn’t discussed pricing for its new service. The company’s XFINITY
> Extreme 505 service costs $399.95 per month and offers speeds of about half
> a gigabit. However, competition from Google Fiber, which is planned to
> expand into Atlanta, may drive down prices in some areas. We’ve already seen
> this from AT &T, which offers gigabit fiber connections for $70 a month in
> Austin, Texas, where it competes with Google Fiber, but $110 in Cupertino,
> where it doesn’t._[1]

1\. [http://www.wired.com/2015/04/comcast-says-itll-bring-
ultra-f...](http://www.wired.com/2015/04/comcast-says-itll-bring-ultra-fast-
internet-us-2016/)

------
ceejayoz
So you can do what, download a movie in 5 seconds rather than 10? Nothing on
pricing, nothing on bandwidth caps, and I'd expect it comes with Comcast's
traditional customer "service". No thanks.

------
eroo
Click bait with misleading headline. A better headline would be "Comcast plans
to roll out personal broadband service at a higher fraction of current
business plans."

> _" Comcast's new Internet service absolutely crushes Google's offering, with
> speeds twice as fast."_ It won't be symmetric like Fiber, so it's going to
> be (at best) 2x download and probably 1/x upload. This speed also only
> appears to be coming to Atlanta in the near future.

> _" For those who don't live in Atlanta, Comcast plans to offer 1Gbps plans
> to almost all of its Internet subscribers in 2016."_ This is bigger news,
> though it's still quite far away and not only will this not "crush" Fiber,
> where available, but will be strictly worse since it isn't symmetric,
> features Comcast customer service, and will surely cost many times what
> Fiber does.

------
gremlinsinc
Google won..this was google's plan all along.... pose as a threat to the major
teleco's, and force them to either get w/ the program and improve broadband
speeds or don't and let them take of the broadband business. Though I still
think comcast is evil, it will definitely move us towards an America where
every home can receive Fiber if they desire.

------
nickodell
...why do I get the feeling that they're only selling 'up to' 2 gigabit?

In all seriousness, this is a good thing.

------
chralieboy
Two key points:

1) no comment on cost (personally I don't need 2x as fast if it is 10x the
price) 2) it it isn't actually available anywhere yet

In other words, hold onto your butts.

~~~
higherpurpose
It's $400. Google Fiber is $70.

------
atheist
Lovely bet on 2 vs 1 gbps: the usual consumer won't have 10GbE to take
advantage of the extra speed.

------
bhayden
Looking forward to hitting my bandwidth cap in under 5 minutes.

